

Larry Page's question in USENET about a "web robot" he was making (1996) - cryptoz
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO05LIU/ushhUIQQ-ogJ

======
dhaneshnm
A relic indeed :)

